# Gratch is in Labour



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

She woke me up at 7:10am with a wet bum and has been calling for quite a while. She isn't happy where she is and she's trying to get to Kerry but it's too cold to let her have them in the bedroom. She's started panting over the past 10 minutes and she's made slight faces when she's had contractions. Got my sis to cover me until 4pm, hopefully can get someone to cover my last 2 hours at work so I can take today off.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

She's being a pain in the bum, won't go in her box because she wants out the room


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Finally in the box, hopefully she'll stay put. She seems to want attention so giving her fussies until she tells me to stop, if she does.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh and she lost her plug after my first post


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Aye they do have a made moment looking for somewhere to go. You did right keeping her in there, so her only option left is the kittening box you provide.

Hope all goes well. If you need any help you know where we are.

You're not going to work today now are you? Couldn't understand fully what you meant there.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a 6 hour shift but my sis is going to do 4 hours, maybe 6 if I need her to. She's working at 6pm - 10pm tonight though so seems a shame to have her work 10 hours but she seems ok with it. Thanks for the offer of support  Going to keep updating til oldest sis gets here, by 10 am. She's dropping the baby off at my moms and then coming down.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

One of the things to watch out for that won't wait for replies on the forum ... is a kitten getting stuck in the birth canal. 10 minutes like that is too long. If it happens don't waste any time and get on the phone to the vet who will guide you through what to do.

Edit: Might be worth calling the vet surgery to let them know she is in labour, and ask should you need any emergency advice which number is best to call to get help fast.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Aye no worries, number is already dialled on the phone, just need to press send  Guess I'm lucky she chose morning, should make things easier. Might give them a ring and put them on alert actually


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Hopefully you won't need any help, but it wont do any harm to do it just in case


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok actively pushing now, argh.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good luck, hope all goes well


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

First kitten out! Saw it wriggling but her bum is in the way, I assume it's ok


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks like a little tabby and white


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

She may be a little unsure of what to do, but give her chance and she'll manage just fine I'm sure


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Baby is definitely alive and moving but not making any noise, is that normal?


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Nevermind, got sound


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Watching this thread, whilst cleaning my Catteries, Keep popping on to see how she is doing, Congrats on the first Kitten:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks! My heart is in my throat but so far it seems fine  No. 2 is making it's way into the world bum first but not breech so she should be fine


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

well done mum .... I cant give you any advice I'm afraid, I know nothing about a cat in labour! but I'm here watching


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fingers crossed all goes well, good luck.xxxxxx_


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't worry hun, they can be quite quiet. Tinks (the first out) was very quiet, but Itty was very noisy. I've just been watching the little video clip I have of when Chaz was on her way out (kitty number 3) and Itty was squealing when I moved her so Rilly could get up and around to see to Chaz, right little squealer :lol:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Jenny, it's nice to have support even if it's just waiting to see what happens  No. 2 is massive! Alot more noisy than No. 1 but has shut up now it's getting fed. Very unusual colour, seems tan at the moment but will have to see when kitten dries up


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_its very exciting for us, but i bet your really nervous lol_


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I have heartburn now  She's just eaten the second placenta, gag. I think she ate the first when her back was to me but gonna keep an eye out anyway just incase


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I feel like a father in a delivery room, not quite sure what's happening, feel like I'm in the way, but excited about what's going on :lol:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Tell me about it lol. My god I can't believe the size difference between them. Going to see if my sis will take scales down with her. I THINK there's atleast one more to come, not checked her tummy.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh my god No. 2 is ginger  I'm so chuffed! Didn't think we would get a ginger for some reason


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey Gratch,

Keeping an eye on your posts - 2 babies so far.. :thumbup::thumbup:

You sound like the perfect mid-wife. Looking forward to the rest & seeing piccies too.  

It's all so exciting.....


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm not having to do anything but fuss her when she chirps at me lol. Still no sign of another yet but there may just be two which would be great


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

OOhh exciting !! hope all goes smoothlly!! xx


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Hoping for a tortoiseshell and white to complete the set lol. There's definitely another one in there, just saw it ripple across her side.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Hope she is doing ok, if they are very quiet you might want to get some kitchen roll and wipe the gunk out of their mouth, / dry their head aswell, they start to cry after which get mum to start washing to stimulate them.
I wouldnt go to work though, as anything could happen, does your sister know what to do?

Are you keeping the ginger? Do love a ginger


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_any more arrived yet, i was having trouble getting back on petforums,lol, i started to panic thinking i was going to miss any more being born ,_


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

_any more arrived yet, i was having trouble getting back on petforums,lol, i started to panic thinking i was going to miss any more being born ,_

Phew!!! Not just me having trouble. I thought IT had cut me orf in me prime for spending too much time on here....

Come on Gratch - give us an update chuck. Where are you at? Did we miss anything in the downtime?????


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Nothing else yet! Sis is around so not been updating but will let you's know when the next is here


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Another tabby and white at 11:42


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwwwww congratulations.:thumbup::001_wub:_


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Congratulations mummy cat and human  x


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

aww congratulations on your new editions xx Cant wait for pics


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwww well done mummy!


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Well done and congratulations. Hope all goes well with them  Anymore do you think?


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Just finished cleaning Catteries and Grooming all the Cats, logged straight on a Yeah she had 3, Welldone Gratch cant wait to see some Pics.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

_Another tabby and white at 11:42 _

WOO HOO!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

You go Gratch - you is da Queen Bee!!!! 

Congratulations to Mummy, Babies & the MidWife. 

Wishing you all good health & happiness.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats!! cant wait for pics welldone to you and mummy cat!x


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Just sent my sis off thinking there's no more but she has two hard bits on either side of her tummy when she stands up  Hopefully it's just normal after giving birth but could have more on the way lol. Thanks everyone, will update again if there are more and will get pics ASAP


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Just sent my sis off thinking there's no more but she has two hard bits on either side of her tummy when she stands up  Hopefully it's just normal after giving birth but could have more on the way lol. Thanks everyone, will update again if there are more and will get pics ASAP


whose with her now?? Did she deliver all the placentas? Tums can feel after after, but if in doubt Id call the vet


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm with her  Sooo tired as I stayed up late last night thinknig she was going to have them. All placentas accounted for and eaten!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Gratch said:


> I'm with her  Sooo tired as I stayed up late last night thinknig she was going to have them. All placentas accounted for and eaten!


ahhh *phew!* thats good, eating them releases a hormone to help them bond & help milk come out 

What are they doing now!!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

They're milking her and she's letting them gracefully  Going to see if I can get her to stand up of her own accord and feel her tummy a bit better.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Gratch said:


> They're milking her and she's letting them gracefully  Going to see if I can get her to stand up of her own accord and feel her tummy a bit better.


Id leave her for now, the kittens should sleep soon and she may get up for food/drink/toliet, gently feel her while she is laying down, run hand over her tum


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok will do


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Well done Gratch! Lovely to hear the babies have arrived safe and sound. Keep us posted on developments! xx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Congrats! I missed all the excitement it seems, unless there's more to come. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Will hopefully have pics in a few days  My sisters phone doesn't have flash and it's too dark to see them lol


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Kitten 4 at 15:07 will update with more info soon!


----------



## Kia78 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh how exciting - I thought it was all finished


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awww bless her, again well done mum


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Gratch said:


> Kitten 4 at 15:07 will update with more info soon!


Whoopee-doo!!!! That got you by surprise didn't it!!! 

And what colour is this little trooper? Poor li'l Mama - being in labour etc all this time.... Give her a big, but gentle, hug from me & the Homeboys. She deserves it!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Sadly had to do a rush trip to the vet. 4th kitten was concerning me with her breathing and she wasn't trying to get food or anything and wasn't wriggling or mewing. The kitten is black and white but just calling it a she for now until I can check. The vet said she's small and her breathing is laboured and she's cold and might not make it. She told me to try warm her up tonight and put her near a nipple if she gets more lively. They're going back tomorrow morning and they said if she survives the night but needs more food they'll show me how to feed her if they don't advise to pts. Bawling my eyes out here but should have expected something like this to happen. The good news is that the other three are fine and big.


----------



## Kia78 (Feb 2, 2011)

Awww I have everything crossed for Kitty no. 4 and my thoughts are with her/him xxx


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Keeping fingers crossed for Kitten No4, sending some Positive vibes your way.

Hope it makes it!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_so sorry to hear about kitten number 4, but dont give up, it may make it, i think you must try to keep it warm, i dont think they feed when they are cold, good luck ,i have every thing crossed here.xxxxxx_


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Gratch said:


> Sadly had to do a rush trip to the vet. 4th kitten was concerning me with her breathing and she wasn't trying to get food or anything and wasn't wriggling or mewing. The kitten is black and white but just calling it a she for now until I can check. The vet said she's small and her breathing is laboured and she's cold and might not make it. She told me to try warm her up tonight and put her near a nipple if she gets more lively. They're going back tomorrow morning and they said if she survives the night but needs more food they'll show me how to feed her if they don't advise to pts. Bawling my eyes out here but should have expected something like this to happen. The good news is that the other three are fine and big.


Aww no.....  The homeboys & I will be sending heavy-duty positive thoughts over the air tonight hon. Stay strong and will that little angel to keep going. xx


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Got the gas heater on full heat, blankets in the box and a blanket over the top to trap the warm. Will check if she's warmer in 30 mins, if not I'll separate her from the rest and put her in a little box closer to the heater (at a lower temp) and see if that helps. I'm boiling just now but whatever it takes I'll do. Gonna try a rice heater aswell. Thanks for the positive vibes guys, will be doing everything I can.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

aww sending hugs and hoping kitty #4 is ok.. Well done mummy


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Gratch said:


> Got the gas heater on full heat, blankets in the box and a blanket over the top to trap the warm. Will check if she's warmer in 30 mins, if not I'll separate her from the rest and put her in a little box closer to the heater (at a lower temp) and see if that helps. I'm boiling just now but whatever it takes I'll do. Gonna try a rice heater aswell. Thanks for the positive vibes guys, will be doing everything I can.


I once heard about a kitten being put in a thermal sock to warm it up and keep it warm.... If you or the OH have got any big socks, that wouldn't be too tight, that you could pop it into for a wee bit..... And if you've got access to a kiddie sock to put on it's head....

Anything is worth a try......


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I know the vet has advised you just to keep kitten warm and place next to a nipple, but to be honest I think if you hope to keep this kitten alive, you are going to actually have to feed her. A small kittens blood sugar will soon drop, leading to further drop in temp and she/he must be kept hydrated.

If you can warm her up she may begin suckling herself (I hope so) but seriously you do need to feed her if she is too weak to do so herself. Because if she is unable to do so, she will not make it through the night


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_has it fed at all, if not, once it has warmed up, maybe try putting it on a nipple, good luck, sending positive vibes,xxxx_


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

That's what I was trying to say to the vet and she said we'll see tomorrow. She was being very negative though and was saying stuff like 'can be crueler to try', 'might have to pts' and 'don't be upset if nature takes it's course'. I asked her to weigh them before I left so we could see if there were gains tomorrow morning and she fobbed that off too. I do still have toplife kitten milk but I don't think it's a replacement milk. Better than nothing though?


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Have you got a hot water bottle? if so wrap one in a towel and place her on that. I did this with the two kittens that my cat had on Monday by c-section as they were cold and wouldnt feed they soon warmed and were suckling.

Good luck sending you positives vibes for this little kitten xx

Michelle


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Gratch said:


> That's what I was trying to say to the vet and she said we'll see tomorrow. She was being very negative though and was saying stuff like 'can be crueler to try', 'might have to pts' and 'don't be upset if nature takes it's course'. I asked her to weigh them before I left so we could see if there were gains tomorrow morning and she fobbed that off too. I do still have toplife kitten milk but I don't think it's a replacement milk. Better than nothing though?


Some vet! If she felt kitten had so little chance it may have been kinder to simply put it to sleep. Basically she has just explained to you how to take it home to die  (Not your fault vet so clueless.)

It is many years since I hand fed rescue kits, so hopefully a good breeder will be able to advise on latest milk available, you need special formula, not cartons from pet store, not sure if that is what you mean? I used to use Cimicat. But ideas change!

Good luck and please ignore vets "advice" and give kitty a chance


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_yes i allso say ignore the vets negative talk, i really hope a breeder comes online soon, and can give you better advise,regarding getting the kitten to feed, good luck, _


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't give her Toplife just yet - and possibly not at all. Do you have, or could you get any 1ml syringes (minus needle of course) from the vet or do you have a kitten feeding bottle at home? The crucial thing is NOT to feed her until she's properly warmed up; that doesn't just mean warm to the touch, but that she isn't hypothermic, i.e. low internal body temp. If you have a hot bottle, use that, wrapped well in towels or something so it's feels *gently* warm and cover her with something thin. 

To put it bluntly, if there's nothing intrinsically wrong with her, she won't die of starvation for many, many hours but I definitely would not leave her overnight without her having either fed from her mum or you hand feeding. 

It's essential to get her warmed up, on some direct heat, for several hours before trying to hand feed. Prior to that, once she's been on direct heat heat for 3-4 hours, try her with her mum and see if she'll get latched onto a teat.

I'm afraid I wouldn't follow the vet's advice of leaving her overnight without any feed I'm afraid  There may be absolutely nothing wrong other than that she needs a little time to warm up and 'come to' a bit.


----------



## Cooniemum (Jun 16, 2010)

If the kitten is just suffering because it's cold then warming it up should do the trick but the best way is with a heat pad or body heat.

When we had a small kitten, blankets wouldn't do anything at all so I laid him on a heat pad covered with a towel and turned him every couple of minutes so that each side of him was kept warm! Then every so often I would put him back with mum and littermates for a snuggle and a wash and would then try latching on to mum although if they are cold they can't feed so it is tricky. It did take about 2 hours if not more to get him to start feeling warm and then when I did put him back he would get a bit wet and mucky from the others because she was still giving birth and this would set him back a little bit too.

Their blood sugar can drop quickly but you do definately have a window of opportunity where if you can get them warm that is half the battle.

Fingers crossed that the little one makes it

CM


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry, meant to say, as Amethyst said, can you get someone to pop to the shops and get some Cimicat or Lactol... or some Royal Canin replacement milk from the vet?


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

I am not a breeder but I used Cimicat formula just made a little up and gave them a tiny bit just to get something into them. Can you not put her to a teat (back teat) squeeze mum nipple to get some milk out and get her to latch on and hold her there so she get some milk.

Michelle


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok got her in a thermal sock against a wrapped hot water bottle. Will get her warm (hopefully) and see about placing her by a nipple. Pet shop here is shut as is the vet but I've found a temporary formula to follow if needed and I think I have a needleless syringe but I may have to hope ASDA sell them.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Aren't Pets at Home usually open quite late if you have one locally?

If you're the least bit unsure about the temporary formula (out of interest, what is it?) you can use Evaporated milk, diluted 1 part milk to 2 parts previously boiled water, fed at body temp.

I'm not sure about the Toplife for kittens....


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

As a temporary solution you could get a syringe at a chemist.
xx

Michelle


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

if you are stuck for formula I would put one of the bigger kittens on the back teat to get milk flowing and then put her on so it wont be as hard for her.


----------



## Kia78 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just a thought here - if you struggle finding a syringe and end up going to Asda then you could buy something like Infacol (for babies wind problems) as it comes with a pipette dropper. Just clean and sterilise it and it could be used until you find a better option 

Just a thought :001_smile:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Not got a local [email protected], I'm in Peterhead, Scotland. Kitten Rescue the formula is here and will hopefully get a syringe at ASDA since the regular shops shut at 5pm here. If I can't get one is there anything else that could be used?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess if you have or can get hold of all those ingredients for the formula in the link.. but honest, a good old fashioned can of Carnation evaporated milk will be pennies and you won't have to worry about the mixing and proportions and you'll have to throw away any unused formula you make up (from the link) within 24 hours unless you can make it up in minute amounts.. remembering you'll only need 1-2ml at a time. If she's still not feeding from mum tomorrow, you can always get some proper kitten replacement milk.

I don't think Asda sell syringes. Any sort of dropper, well washed and sterlised, would do at a push... the type that comes in a bottle of ear drops or baby vitamin drops.

Really wish you the best of luck with her  All being well, she'll perk up and be be feeding from her mum by tomorrow.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Right she's latched on just now  I know this isn't a guarantee but it's better than before. She's warmer now and actually scrapped when ginger tried to steal her dinner. Gonna nip out later for the stuff I need if things don't go well. Good thing ASDA is open til 10. OH is going to stay up all night even if she does do better just incase  Thanks for everyones advice, will keep following it


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

with the hot water bottle make sure that it isnt Too hot & it has towels over it & the kittens can become too hot, mums body heat will warm her up to.

Any vets near you should have syringes & kitten formula. Try and weigh her now so see her weight for when you weigh her again, to see if she is eating.

Ask the vet or someone to show you how to feed them


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just caught up with all of this. Well done Gratch (feline and human) It sounds more positive if little one is latching on to a nipple now but you're doing the right thing by keeping a watch on her. Hope she continues to do well and you and OH manage to get some rest in between kitten watching/feeding duties.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Poor OH is doing a 12 hour shift and still saying he'll stay up all night to look after them. It's times like these when I'm reminded why I'm still with him after 6 years :001_wub: My mom has volunteered for feeding duties if OH can't get off work tomorrow, I can't afford another day as my job could be at risk *sigh*. Obviously between the kitten and a job I would pick the kitten but mom has saved me by helping if needed. The vet appointment is 9.50am tomorrow and they'll show me about feeding if it's still needed and if they don't, I'll insist. Hopefully I'll have good news before work (start at 12) and she'll be thriving by the time I get back a 6pm. She also seems to be as warm as the others now but just to the touch, not sure about the rest.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fingers crossed now she has warmed up and is latched on things will get better,good luck.xxxxxx_


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Aye she's been on since I posted that, lets hope she's eating and not just hanging on for comfort! Will update you all in a new thread tomorrow morning, probably after the vet but before if she doesn't make it.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Good luck!!!! Fingers tightly crossed the wee one stays warm and gets a full belly and is still with us all in the morning.


----------



## Cooniemum (Jun 16, 2010)

If she's latched on then that's a great sign - suckling from mum is great as kittens that are fading often lose their suckle reflex.

Hopefully mum will keep her warm and she will continue to suckle and do well...if she's scrapping with the others then she's a little fighter already!

Good luck

CM


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

aw congrats hun hope the little one makes it, can't wait to see pics


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

This is sounding very positive. I have often found that an apparently dying newborn is simply cold.

Liz


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

just caught up with ur thread coz brian told me about mum having babys!! congratz!! was it phd vets u went to?? im really going off them at the minute they always seem rude and not very helpful!xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well done to all.. And well done to Gratch. Here's hoping that everything goes as it should for a comfortable night.. Big hugs to you guys.. 

Also I have worked in two Asda's and I put out meds and vits.. And to my knowledge we don't sell syringes.. 

Best place is chemist or vets.. and quite often a chemist will give you them for free..


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Just a brief update, OH woke me up to let me know our little struggler seems to be doing well. He said she's feeding and she's as warm as the others (which I have checked now). Just placed her next to a nipple to top up while the other little bullies are sleeping. Might still ask the vet about topping up for a wee while just to make sure. And Stacey yeah it is Peterhead vet and they are awful but Mintlaw are just as bad so I may aswell stick to the closest one. Only thing is Mintlaw weigh your pet at every check up and check heart/lungs/teeth and Peterhead will just charge you £25 to do bugger all but be negative.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry I missed all the exceitement Gratch, so congrats to you and your hubby on the new kitties" 'Hope littlun continues to fight and that they all stay healthy and strong xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hoping the little one is still with us this morning,xxxxxxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Morning Gratch,

This was my first stop this morning as soon as I got into the office. Everytime I woke up during the night (quite a few) I sent up a wee prayer for this li'l one. Delighted to read that she was still going strong at 12.30am. Just sitting here waiting for the next instalment.....

Please log on soon & tell us.....


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I was going to wait until I got back from the vet but everything definitely seems well  Little one is alive and kicking and actively seeking food so I'm well chuffed. We had a change of location last night as 'food' kept following me to the bedroom and now she's following me to the computer room  Will update in a new thread after the vets at 9.50 and hopefully she'll be eating her words


----------



## evie71 (Mar 17, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you, I have just read this post from start to finish and couldnt read fast enough to see if number 4 was ok! so pleased to hear all seems well, keep up the good work


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Gratch said:


> I was going to wait until I got back from the vet but everything definitely seems well  Little one is alive and kicking and actively seeking food so I'm well chuffed. We had a change of location last night as 'food' kept following me to the bedroom and now she's following me to the computer room  Will update in a new thread after the vets at 9.50 and hopefully she'll be eating her words


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I hope the above tells you how pleased and happy I am for you and all your babies.

To go back to your syringe issue - ask your vet to give you a couple to keep 'just in case'. I ALWAYS have at least four syringes in the drawer for any feeding problems that can occasionally pop up. If she is still a c*w, then a pharmacy will be able to provide little 5ml ones as these are often used for babies. The vet can provide larger ones though which are better if you have to use them to administer solid food.

Looking forward to the next update.

Well done to you and OH for being so dedicated in keeping the little girl going. She probably wouldn't have made it without you. :smile:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That sounds great news this morning :thumbup: Hope all goes well with the visit to the vet and she eats her words indeed.
You have a little fighter there and well done for doing all you can for her. It sounds as if she's the hang of life now but best be prepared and have supplies of milk and syringes just in case. I do like gskinner's advice of using carnation milk - used to give it to babies many years ago and I would never have thought of giving it to kittens


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Pleased to hear kitten seems to be doing well ... stupid vet 

Just goes to show how little some know about kitten rearing as another member (Aurelia?) pointed out on another thread somewhere


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Glad to here No4 made it through the night and all is looking up, welldone you, really pleased for you and No4.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

ahh congrtas hun glad no4 is doing well now you have done a great job!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the advice and well wishes  All of it has been taken in whether or not it has been followed and I'm stocked up just incase anything else happens.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

So happy to get up to the news that all are thriving. Can't wait to see some pics of the happy family.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

glad he/she is doin well...i agree with u on vets iv had nothing but ignorance from phd vet they are rude and really dont seem to care but i have no option coz like u i dont drive oh well keep us updated and hopefully some pickys to follow! xxx


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

congratulations on the safe arrival of the kittys, sooooo glad all is ok 

when are the pictures coming?????:biggrin:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Piccies should be up tomorrow night, not got a USB attatchment for my moms camera card thingy so will be going there, getting them on the comp and then sending them to myself lol. Will just upload onto here while I'm there though!


----------

